# Bakhuis: male or female?



## JayC (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys! 
First of all, I haven't post any thread for a long period of time but I've been always helped by the forum by reading, so thank you all ! 

So, my 2 bakhuis came to me 6 and a half months ago. I don't know their exact age because i don't know how old they were when i got them. (They're from josh's frog so maybe 2~3month OOW at the time? Then that makes them 8~9 month old i guess.)

I know it's too early to tell their genders, but I heard a calling(i think. It sounded like buzz for 3~4 seconds) once 2 weeks ago. That was only time I heard it and no calling since then. So is it possible they do calling at 8~9 months old?

They're almost exact same size. So i assume they're same gender.
Here i attach the photo of one of them. Not the best, taken by my phone so sorry for the quality of it. 

Can anyone make a guess of gender?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayC (Nov 13, 2013)

Got a little better picture.. Of the other one(frog2)! Climbing everywhere recently. And i'm still waiting for someone who can help me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

JayC said:


> View attachment 116138
> 
> Got a little better picture.. Of the other one(frog2)! Climbing everywhere recently. And i'm still waiting for someone who can help me!


Based on the toe pads this one looks male. Need a better pic of the first one.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Agree , toe pad size def male


----------



## JayC (Nov 13, 2013)

frogfreak said:


> Based on the toe pads this one looks male. Need a better pic of the first one.



H







Thanks for your reply!
Here's another picture of frog 1. I assume its male too based on toe pad size.. What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Better pic now . Yes looks like you have a male


----------



## JayC (Nov 13, 2013)

Frogman8 said:


> Better pic now . Yes looks like you have a male



Thanks! I have one more question..

Should I try to get adult female now and make 2.1.0 trio, Or should I wait until my guys start doing calling? Which one would be better for them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I would try for a female now


----------



## JayC (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks alot!!!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree it's male and you can get a female whenever you like.


----------

